# messing up his cage



## Whimsical22 (Jan 8, 2011)

My poor whimsy has such a small cage. But dont worry I take him out pretty much everyday and let him run around! And I will get him a big cage soon im still working on it. So anyway, i think because his cage is so small that he gets restless. he spills his little box, he topples his wheel over and he spills his food all over! Why does he do that? Its really hard to pick up his bedding and put it back in his little box after he spills it. Is there any kind of bedding that is really good for litter boxes? Thanks


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Sounds like he's either very restless, or that he's bored, or that he's just messy >_>

You could try to alleviate some boredom by adding a couple of toys into his cage (if there is room)


----------



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

I would let him stay out of his cage for at least 8 hours a day. Wear a fleece hoodie for a few days and leave it on the floor and chances are he'll curl up into it for the majority (and get stuck in the sleeve :roll: and have to be pulled out lol) but at least them he won't be as bored. Put some toys on the floor just in case, and if you leave just close the door and the closets so he can't get lost.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

packrat said:


> I would let him stay out of his cage for at least 8 hours a day. Wear a fleece hoodie for a few days and leave it on the floor and chances are he'll curl up into it for the majority (and get stuck in the sleeve :roll: and have to be pulled out lol) but at least them he won't be as bored. Put some toys on the floor just in case, and if you leave just close the door and the closets so he can't get lost.


I actually don't see how this would help if he would be out during the day. Perhaps if the owner did this at night it would help... but hedgehogs are mostly inactive during the day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

packrat said:


> I would let him stay out of his cage for at least 8 hours a day. Wear a fleece hoodie for a few days and leave it on the floor and chances are he'll curl up into it for the majority (and get stuck in the sleeve :roll: and have to be pulled out lol) but at least them he won't be as bored. Put some toys on the floor just in case, and if you leave just close the door and the closets so he can't get lost.


Agreed even if you think you've hedgie proof an entire room there's a chance you missed something

shae gave solid advice, hedgehogs like to explore and its probably a lack of things to stimulate him. With a wheel in there does he really even use the litter box for the most part you can slip a small litter box under a wheel and they are fine and any others can go since usually they just go on their wheel though there are some hedgehogs that are exceptions to the rule.

what kind of bedding do you use?

What kind of food do you feed?


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

Roxie has a decent sized cage, floor space she has 36X24 inches, and she still trashes the place. She tears around and runs in circles, then jumps in her wheel and runs and runs, then hops out and runs through her food dishes and returns to the wheel and runs. I just think she loves to run. 

I would think that 8 hours out of the cage a day is a bit excessive, as they are usually sleepy during the day anyhow. I would think night time is where you are running into problems. Any way you could fashion a larger cage/secure place for night time fun? I wouldn't let my baby run around in any room unsupervised. I've seen the small spaces she can try to get in and I know it would be trouble. Just my opinion.


----------



## Whimsical22 (Jan 8, 2011)

like honestly, i dont think you guys understand how small it is  it just breaks my heart because I have NO room for a bigger cage. YET!!!! i am switching rooms since my older sister is going to college. We will probably switch in two weeks then I can get him a bigger cage. He has NO room!!!!!!! It is the tiniest thing ever! and hes wheel is horrible two it like scrapes the floor and so I cant fit a litter box under.

I use pine bedding. And I feed him purina cat chow. all natural. but im slowly changing him to purina one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Whimsical22 said:


> like honestly, i dont think you guys understand how small it is  it just breaks my heart because I have NO room for a bigger cage. YET!!!! i am switching rooms since my older sister is going to college. We will probably switch in two weeks then I can get him a bigger cage. He has NO room!!!!!!! It is the tiniest thing ever! and hes wheel is horrible two it like scrapes the floor and so I cant fit a litter box under.
> 
> I use pine bedding. And I feed him purina cat chow. all natural. but im slowly changing him to purina one.


Pine bedding if not Kiln Dried can be very harmful to your hedgie and can of course harbor mites.

What kind of wheel are you using?

You can get him out for a play area if you have one for a few hours but they need their privacy.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

1) you were told days ago that pine bedding is deadly, and you said you were gonna make the switch off pine

2) you should be more worried about the possible pneumonia, which can, and has caused deaths before. Perhaps more people would reply to that thread if you'd acknowledge the need for vet care after several attempts of advising you to take your hedgie to a vet

3) there's really not much you can do until you get a bigger cage, other than what has already been suggested, like taking him out longer at night to let him run around.


----------



## Whimsical22 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah I really do need to change his bedding  Do you think carefresh would work for his litter box???


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

How did the vet visit go? Please let us know how he's doing. I think a lot of people are really concerned about the little guy. Thanks.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not trying to be rude... but from reading this it doesn't sound like you did a lot of research before getting your hedgehog. :? Since the cage is too small, and the bedding is dangerous, I am wondering if there are any other mistakes... Could you just give us a general overview of your hedgies care? Sorry if that sounds harsh! I just want the best for your little guy  

Anyways, I use Yesterday's News for litter. Also, you can place some paper towel under the wheel to catch the mess if a litter box doesn't fit. If the wheel is scraping the ground is there any way you could raise it?


----------



## Whimsical22 (Jan 8, 2011)

Well I am switching his food gradually to purina one. I now use paper towels for his litter ( I used to use pine but I saw that wasnt to good) yet I saw a bunch that pine was the safer bedding. I guess I shouldnt listen to the enternet... Then I give him foot bathes. I take him out almost everyday. Thennn is there anything else you want to know???
And thank you so much for caring all you guys. My mom wont let me take him to the vet :'( she says he is fine. But I told her they try to hide their problems. I dont know what to do


----------



## Whimsical22 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ive tried lots of stuff for the wheel. But hopefully my mom can get me a carolina storm wheel! Once he gets a bigger cage.


----------



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

I'd get one of those playpens to put him in. If he's like my Quilliam, he has no interest in trying to climb up out of things. I don't even close the top of my cage anymore. He's too lazy to escape.

Carefresh Basic is what I use, but I leave a big spot in the cage away from that stuff, because the label is terrible and I'm not quite sure what woods it uses and there are no answers online.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

packrat said:


> I'd get one of those playpens to put him in. If he's like my Quilliam, he has no interest in trying to climb up out of things. I don't even close the top of my cage anymore. He's too lazy to escape.


I'd just like to put the warning out there that what works for this hedgie will not work for others. There are MANY hedgies who have climbed out before and should always have lids to their cage. So just a note of caution that while this may work for the above, it might not work for all.


----------



## Whimsical22 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah whimsy is a climber. I have a play pen thing, but its for hamsters and stuff so he can go under it and he, with a lot of work, can go over it. So i just put him in a box to play in


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Whimsical22 said:


> Yeah whimsy is a climber. I have a play pen thing, but its for hamsters and stuff so he can go under it and he, with a lot of work, can go over it. So i just put him in a box to play in


I know your at the whim of your parents and hte best suggestion if the gated ones don't work is a cheap kiddie pet pool with supervision so he has extra space at times those pools cost around $5.00 usually and can be found at petco, petsmart and dollar generals sometimes


----------

